# Use of modifier with unlisted CPT code



## tnapora (Mar 14, 2008)

For the life of me I cannot find this, but I thought I read somewhere that you *cannot* use a modifier on an unlisted CPT code.  Can somebody validate this for me, or let me know if I am delusional.     Thanks


----------



## cmelizondo (Mar 16, 2008)

*modifiers and unlisted procedure codes*

I read that just recently too. But I cannot find it either. Maybe it was the encoder that gave me the edit note.  But I don't use a modifier with the unlisted codes.


----------



## thompsonsyl (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi,
I've read the same thing & also covered it in my prep course before taking my test.  I also did find it in "writing" on an old Medicare Webinar Q&A page, here's the link:

http://www.medicarenhic.com/cal_prov/seminars/billingbundle_cawebinar_0306.htm


----------



## kevbshields (Mar 17, 2008)

_CPT Assistant_ made note a couple years ago that modifiers applied to unlisted CPT is inappropriate.


----------



## efrohna (Mar 17, 2008)

A global period indicator of "YYY" describes carrier priced codes (often unlisted codes) and the allowance determination will take into account all aspects of the procedure performed.  A 22 modifier would be inappropriate on an unlisted code, that I know for sure.  Hope it helps.
E. Frohna


----------



## karansinghchauhan (May 13, 2013)

Hi, Please note that Bilateral modifier indicator provided by CMS shows that "150% bilateral payment adjustment applies", which means you can use modifers 50, LT, RT with unlisted CPT against which it is mentioned as "150% bilateral payment adjustment applies" Ex-54699. I confirmed this from Supercoder site. THANKS.


----------

